# Quiet, Durable, Panniers?



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking for an idea on what is either available on the market, or is a homemade, quiet, durable, light, hunter friendly pannier. I have been thinking about cotton canvas or leather, but both have draw backs. 

Let me know what you think,
Doug


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We built our first few sets out of heavy canvas and they were trashed after one 10 day trip. A much heavier canvas would hold up better but then they start to get significantly heavier.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We found an odd product at the army navy store. They had a heavy green leather mens XL vest that were used for paint ball fights. The vest were $12. The leather was quiet and very durable. A silicon spray was used for water proofing. I took them apart and made panniers with them. A person maybe able to find a product like this by searching ebay for paint ball vest or the army navy stores. I have also made them out of men's heavy wool pants. I have never made large volume panniers with these products. These are my scouting packs when I want the boys quiet and mobile. It is a tricky getting goats through the timber bow hunting and not setting off elk alarms with unusual noises. 
IdahoNancy


----------

